
Take Back the Web: Decentralised P2P Identity Box - thnukid
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/dip_identity_box/
======
thnukid
Talk:
[https://gateway.pinata.cloud/ipfs/QmbpqgXBCZtFrBqzjWEm1mTJWY...](https://gateway.pinata.cloud/ipfs/QmbpqgXBCZtFrBqzjWEm1mTJWYkL4ze32JTjsEqaMzAhMH)

